# When hunting with slingshots, how do you proceed?



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello to all,

With regard to slingshot hunting, I was wondering what slingshot setup you use, what ammo you prefer using, the kind of game you like to hunt (and is legal), and at what sort of distances you tend to be most successful.

Here in Switzerland, slingshot hunting is prohibited, so tin cans tend to be a common target  .

I look forward to reading your comments.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out this thread : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I tend to change designs all the time so i never really stick to one frame .

For hunting i use double theraband gold taperd 20/25 and for ammo 12mm lead as i make my ammo using a milbro proshot mould - ive noticed with 12mm lead you dont have to be as accurate like with 9.5mm steel - a simple chest shot with 12mm lead would put a pigeon out of its misery as all i tend to shoot is pigeons and squirrels - as lead is heavier than steel they dont seem to go as far so 10m to 15m is in my comfort zone - cheers


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks to "Treefork" for the interesting link: very interesting information indeed.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

This answer all depends on the shooter and what your hunting. For me its usually a dankung with 1745 black tubes and 1/4 steel ammo. With that my distance is a max of 20yards. Sometimes I travel on foot and flush things out while in the bush. Other times I can find a nice tree to sit comfortably in for a while and wait for things show up. I get the most luck at spots I already know of really early or an hour or two before sundown. I always keep 10 yards between me and my known spots because I know that works good for me and the rabbits and quail never see or hear me sneak up and hide between a large boulder and mesquite. Sometimes they can hear or smell me after a while,I can tell by their actions. But I always keep a quail call with me. If I need to move, get into my slingshot pouch or reajust myself I just give it a a few blows as I move to cover whatever sound I might make and that seems to help a great deal. I call it cover sound.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I go on a two mile walk with my dog most mornings before sun up. I see plenty of rabbits and quail

whithin range. I've taken both species with 1" straight cut theraband gold shooting rocks or marbles.

Most of the time I don't shoot them because I don't need the meat.

Rabbit season here is open year around ( with a hunting license ) which I always have.

Quail is only open from early oct. til early feb. Dove opens sept 1. Eurasion or collared dove is open year around.

Don't shoot the birds in the spring and early summer as they are nesting and raising their young.

All the best,

Jim/rs


----------

